# Travelling to US with a criminal record



## Indnev87 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello.I have read a thread on here very similar to mine but this dates back to 2006 and I'm wondering wether it's possible things i.e computer systems/level of accsess to records may have changed over time.
Ok,so I have a holiday booked to Disneyland  Florida for next September with my partner and daughters. I ticked no to criminal records on both mine and my partners estas,when in fact we do have records.Him- assault and drink driving.Me- shoplifting,criminal damage,possession of a class A drug and assault (please don't judge) none of these are recent.Anyway,after trawling the internet looking for an answer as to what might happen I have made myself so ill with worry in the process and we don't go for another 14 months  I know that in reality we needed to apply for a proper visa so please don't say this as I already know and I know that I won't be granted it if we were to go to the embassy.So my question is,what do they actually know? It's crazy how I've read and heard so many conflicting stories. I know my own father got sent back years ago as he had done jail time for drug dealing and not declared it,however we don't speak so I can't ask him the details.So if we don't share records with the US how would they of known his record as well as many other stories I have heard about people being sent back? In equal measures I have head stories of people who have records and have breezed past customs,with not even a second glance from them. What shows up from your passport and when they fingerprint? Please can someone shed some light and possibly reassure me if possible because I'm driving myself crazy with worry. I'd just feel so sorry for my kids if we got sent home as well as the amount of money we would lose.Thankyou all in advance x


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 14, 2017)

I suggest you have a read over that thread and if there are any questions left unanswered, post on that thread.


----------

